# Update from me if anyone remembers me !



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all , just a quick update as haven't been able to bring myself to come on here for a while . 
Briefly , we were approved in Sept 2013 and matched in December 2013 to a beautiful 9 months old little girl . We started intros in Jane 2014 and we had some security issues from birth parents and got spooked totally , I questioned wether it was what I wanted , it was such a huge change for us , and the birth parents issue just topped it all . To cut a long story short the adoption was stopped and we had a disruption . 
This year has been so so tough , we have had a lot more experience with young children ( I hadn't had any prior ) and we have had lots of meeting with the adoption people as our status became " on hold" . We attended a disruption meeting which was one of the toughest days ever , and today we went back to panel and we were APPROVED !!! 
So after nearly a year to the date ,and lots of tears and thinking  we are back waiting agin for our little person ! 
We are so so happy and glad that it's finally sorted , out LA have been amazing throughout it all ! 
So just wanted to say hello to all and I'm back ! Going for a nosy now to catch up with all your news ! Xxxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Good to hear from you again and I am glad you have hot everything sorted out and are in a better place x


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome back smudgey. Life throws us curve balls to test our strength and you have had ours tested. It sounds like everything is going to be positive for you this year. All the best for your journey xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome back   have been thinking about you a lot and so glad to hear things are back on track for you


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah how could we forget Smudgey! My heart literally broke for you reading your posts. I'm so so pleased to read this status today. I wish you all the best and hope your lo finds you soon.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

So please you have been re-approved Smudgey and can't wait to hear more good news from you. So glad things are looking up for you.


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Great news that you have been re-approved. Hope the rest of your journey goes smoothly and you find your lo soon  P


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

That's wonderful news!  Great to see you.  I'm sorry you had such a tough time, but I'm glad you're back.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Great to see you in here again! Congrats on approval


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Well done on having the strength to try again!
Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Non of us forgot you hun, congrats and here's to a new beginning x x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

welcome back Smudgey and good luck   xxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Fab news smudgey. Congratulations and welcome back xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Smudgey, of course we remember you! 
Welcome back and congratulations on your approval yesterday 

Massive hugs for the tough year you've had 
I have huge respect for your strength, courage and determination, I look forward to hearing wonderful news from you really soon 

Anj x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

You're back, congratulations! It shows a massive strength of character and proves how committed you are to be parents. I send you all my very best wishes lovely!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Great news Smudgey! 😊 xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Lovely to have you back xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Of course we remember you, great to hear from you and with such positive news. Glad you've taken time to recover from what must of been such a difficult time, and have taken steps towards preparing yourselves for giving adoption another go - well done to you both.

I read on your post on another thread that the little girl you were matched with has now been successfully adopted by another couple which is fantastic news as well. 

Good luck, hope you find the right LO for you soon xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

It's so good to hear from you again with such good news.

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Gr8 news and welcome back.xx


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Yay! Fantastic news!   So good to have you back here Smudgey xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Amazing news Smudgey, really good to hear from you xx


----------

